# I met a nice



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Mechanical Engineer today. Can you believe it. I couldn't. I made suggestions in the pre-bid meeting. He just says yeah that sounds like a good way to save money/make the job go faster.:blink: I was speechless. I was all ready to argue as to why I couldn't use pro-press or victaulic. 


It's a pretty cool school job. I hope to get the job. 90 geo-thermal wells with a 6" PE loop running around the exterior of the building with taps entering each classroom to coils. 4 large condensing boilers and a butt-load of pipe. I'll spend all weekend studying plans now. Just when I think the economy is shutting down another big job comes along. 

There are nice guys out there after all.:thumbup:


----------



## super plumber (Oct 19, 2008)

hope u get the job!


----------



## smythers1968 (Feb 4, 2009)

Did you thank the new god? LOL


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

smythers1968 said:


> Did you thank the new god? LOL


No kidding! If you get it bow down and praise Barrack. If you don't, it's George's fault. You of course have nothing whatsoever to do with it either way.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I feel good about the project. Other than the drilling and insulating it's all work I like. I hooked up with an HVAC friend and we are bidding the mech package together.


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## gtmechanic (Feb 15, 2009)

*school work*

at public work you have to pay prevailing wages, so you are looking @ 80 to 90.00 $$/hr. if you do pay it, and your competitors will, not, forget about this job. at this economy people get into public works completely low bolling, and chances are they will suffer, but it will be down the road.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

It is a prevailing wage / tax exempt job. Which makes up 95% of what I do. We are union so I pay prevailing on ALL the jobs I do. 

The playing field is more level on the prevailing wage jobs than the non prevailing wage. 

1. The jobs are large enough the hacks can't get bonded for them

2. The insurance requirements prevent the hacks from doing them

3. The shear man-power needed prevents the hacks from doing them

4. All us commercial plumbers and fitters need to take a hard look at public works project. They are going to be the ONLY projects. Other than refineries you will not see too much commercial work in the private sector.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Now that hes your friend, he'll want to hang out at the job site with you and ask for pointers:laughing:


----------

